# ليس / ليس بـ / ما بـ



## huhmzah

Hey!

I wanted to know if (a) I wrote these two basic expressions correctly, (b) if there is any real semantic difference between the two constructions and (c) which one, if either, is more common or preferred in speech/writing? 

لم يكن سعيدا + ليس سعيدا. 
أو 
لم يكن بالسعادة + ليس بالسعادة. 


"lam yakun sa3îdan + laysa sa3îdan. 
lam yakun bis-sa3âdati + laysa bis-sa3âdati" 

Thanks!


----------



## cherine

huhmzah said:


> لم يكن سعيدا + ليس سعيدا.
> أو
> لم يكن بالسعادة + ليس بالسعادة.


You put two different sentences in one line:
لم يكن سعيدًا - لم يكن بالسعيد
Both mean: he wasn't happy.

ليس سعيدًا - ليس بالسعيد
Same meaning, present tense.

The difference between ليس سعيدًا and ليس بالسعيد is that the باء add a connotation of confirmation, or -in this context- a complete denial of happiness for his person.
Maybe translating ليس بالسعيد into "he's not a happy person" conveys the connotation a bit.



> I wanted to know [...] which one, if either, is more common or preferred in speech/writing?


Both are correct and common. It depends on how much stress you want to put on the adjective.
Regarding speech: The structure ليس بـ+نعت is not used in Egyptian Arabic. I can't tell for the other dialects.



> "lam yakun sa3îdan + laysa sa3îdan.
> lam yakun bis-sa3âdati + laysa bis-sa3âdati"


 I forgot to say that you shouldn't change the adjective into a noun سعيدًا is different from السعادة and if you say ليس بالسعادة you make an incomplete sentence.


----------



## huhmzah

cherine said:


> The difference between ليس سعيدًا and ليس بالسعيد is that the باء add a connotation of confirmation, or -in this context- a complete denial of happiness for his person.
> Maybe translating ليس بالسعيد into "he's not a happy person" conveys the connotation a bit.
> I forgot to say that you shouldn't change the adjective into a noun سعيدًا is different from السعادة and if you say ليس بالسعادة you make an incomplete sentence.



I got it now! Thank you Cherine!


----------



## cherine

You're welcome


----------



## elroy

Do you have to have a definite article if you use بـ?  ليس بسعيدٍ sounds normal to me.

The structure is not used in Palestinian Arabic either.


----------



## Mahaodeh

I think it can be definine or indefinite, both sound normal to me but there is a subtle difference in the meaning:

He's not happy: ليس سعيدا
He's not really happy / he's not happy at all: ليس بسعيد
He's not a happy person (or, he's not a lucky person): ليس بالسعيد

I'm not sure if my understanding is accurate, but this is how I perceive the difference.


----------



## cherine

Yes, Maha. This is how I understand it too.

I think I kept the "al" because it was just there.


----------



## huhmzah

Ah! I think I see the difference now.


----------



## Semsem83

[Moderator's Note: Merged with a previous thread]
ما هو الفرق بين:

انا لست مدرسًا
انا لست بمدرسٍ


----------



## abdu-ki

حرف الجر الزائد من حيث الإعراب كحرف الجر الغير زائد يجر الاسم لكن لا يلزم تعليق الجار و المجرور 
أما في المعنى فذهب أكثر النحاة إلى أن سقوط حرف الجر لا يأثر في المعنى أي أن وجوده كعدمه , و منهم من قال حرف الجر الزائد يفيد معنى التوكيد , لمزيد من الاطلاع : http://www.muqatel.com/openshare/Behoth/Quran20/HoroofGar/sec02.doc_cvt.htm


----------



## Semsem83

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abdu-ki

Thank you, and you are very welcome any time


----------



## armom28

[Moderator's Note: Merged with a previous thread]
Assalamualaikum everyone,

Please explain me these

What is the difference between

ليس المسلمُ كاذباً

ليس المسلمُ بكاذبٍ

ما المسلم كاذباً

ما المسلم بكاذبٍ


----------



## analeeh

There's no difference between the forms with and without بـ as far as I'm aware, although the construction with بـ is more literary or formal. The construction ما بـ means the same as ليس بـ here, but it feels (to me) very classical or Qur'anic - the only place I think I've ever come across it is in the Qur'an, actually.


----------



## Ghabi

As a sidenote, the ما بـ structure is still alive and kicking in some Arabian dialects (cf. this post).


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Bonjour,

Je réponds en français : 

Certains disent que la préposition al bâ' ajoute de l'emphase (التوكيد) :



> الباء : حرف جر زائد يفيد التوكيد ويأتي زائداً في المواضع الآتية :ا
> 
> ‌أ) يأتي زائداً في (خبر ليس وما الحجازية ) راجع موضوع النفي (ليس - ما ) , واليك الأمثلة الآتية :ا
> قوله تعالى : { أَلَيْسَ اللَّهُ بِعَزِيزٍ ذِي انتِقَامٍ} (37) سورة الزمر
> وقوله تعالى: {أَلَيْسَ اللَّهُ بِكَافٍ عَبْدَهُ } (36) سورة الزمر
> ...​





> : ا ثانياً : تأتي الباء حرف جر زائد ، وتزاد في المواضع الآتية
> ...
> ٥- تزاد في خبر ليس ، وما المشبه بها ، كقوله تعالى ( وأن الله ليس بظلام للعبيد) ا​



​


----------



## zj73

Ibn Nacer said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je réponds en français :
> 
> Certains disent que la préposition al bâ' ajoute de l'emphase (التوكيد) :
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Here is an example of التوكيد:

أليس الله بأحكم الحاكمين

I think it always adds التوكيد.


----------

